

Yovo photo-messaging app promises privacy through optical trick - crishoj
https://yovo.me

======
crishoj
I wouldn't bank on it, though. It seems possible for a rogue screen-shooter to
simply capture a few frames with alternating fence positions and recombine
these to obtain a completely unobscured image.

